# GTR Wheel Spacers - 30mm



## alexbennett306 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi guys

I just had stage one at Litchfield -while i was there i also saw another GT-R with wheel spacers - 30mm - Looked great so go them fitted but now.............not so sure.

I have read some posts saying it wont effect performance whatsoever and others saying not to do it etc. Can also cause damage to arches??

Does it affect handling a lot?

Litchfield is top place so would be surprised if they would fit anything that would have detrimental effect

can anyone help/advise pls. The car is currently at Middlehust so might get them taken off

Thanks

Alex


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Personally I am not a fan of wheel spacers.

I'm sure someone with more of a technical insight can say if they are good or bad, but in my view the wheel is in the location it is for a reason. Like set pressure on wheelbearings and suspension.

Moving it out by 30mm probably has minimal effect, but if it was supposed to be there why didn't they build them like that?

I've only every used small spacers (less than 10mm) if I couldn't get huge brakes to fit. But that's on other cars.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It does put a bigger load on bearings and suspension and is or good for steering feel since you are moving the wheel centres further from the pivot and so have to drag the wheels round as you turn the wheel.


----------



## alexbennett306 (Mar 24, 2009)

many thanks for replies - much appreciated


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

I've got 25mm on my 350z and have had no problems but then its not exactly a gt-r. The zed needed then though as the wheels just dissapear into those arches!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

If they are hub centric spacers, it is no different to having a wider wheel, or a different offset.


----------



## alexbennett306 (Mar 24, 2009)

many thanks for replies - had them taken off just to be safe - car just had 36month service - i love the GTR and happy i changed (had R8) before. Everyone talks about how cheap it is (albeit in a relative sense) but no one - and I mean journalists really - seem to every mention the running costs. Which I think are rather high (to say the least) - not that I am complaining!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Guys,

What about changing the wheels that have a lower offset (so same effect as spacers) but without fitting spacers....if that makes sense


----------



## M3AL (Jan 7, 2016)

I bought some H&R spacers for mine, they fill the arch perfectly and give it a real aggressive stance. Thumbs up for me on them


----------



## yasgtr (Feb 11, 2016)

M3AL said:


> I bought some H&R spacers for mine, they fill the arch perfectly and give it a real aggressive stance. Thumbs up for me on them


Hi what mm did you get and can I ask where from please? 

Thanks


----------



## Richie84 (May 1, 2017)

M3AL , do you have any before and after pics?


----------

